# Domestic drug interdiction



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

DOMESTIC DRUG INTERDICTION
Derry Municipal Center
Public Meeting Room
14 Manning Street
Derry, NH
August 15-17, 2011

Course Length: 3 days (24 hours)
This program provides classroom presentations and scenario-based training in the interception of narcotics. It outlines programs and techniques utilized to assist narcotic officers in developing partnerships with the business community in identifying violators who use legitimate businesses to facilitate narcotic trafficking. The course will outline comprehensive investigative techniques to identify behavior and conduct of the drug violator in various key settings, to include: hotels/motels, airports, commercial bus stations, parcel/package businesses, storage facilities, rental car agencies and train stations. The program also provides instruction in knock and talks, currency seizures, stash houses, and the role of the narcotic canine. Of special interest is a section which discusses the recognition of religious paraphernalia related to drug trafficking and its interdiction, as well as related case law. Off-site practical exercises will be used to reinforce these investigative techniques. In addition, it will provide legal foundation for the techniques, to include constitutional procedure, search and seizure, and Fourth Amendment issues. 
Course Objectives:
• Utilize investigative and knock and talk and consensual encounter techniques to initiate investigations. 
• Identify the need for interdiction programs and what types would be most appropriate for individual jurisdictions. 
• Identify required resources and equipment for a domestic drug interdiction program. 
• Utilize business partnerships in drug interdiction programs. 
• State the criteria for selecting personnel as well as recognize personnel considerations, including canine selection. 
• State the procedures for search and seizure as well as the guidelines of the Fourth Amendment and the legal foundations for such practices. 
• Utilize proper legal documentation and other documentation for courtroom testimony. 
• Identify the indicators of a stash house as well as utilize community sources in the reporting of possible drug stash houses. 
• Recognize religious paraphernalia related to drug trafficking, leading to further investigation. 
Overview of topics 
• Consensual Encounter Techniques 
• Knock and Talks 
• Hotel-Motel Interdiction 
• Drug Parcel Interdiction 
• Storage Unit Interdiction 
• Commercial Bus Interdiction 
• Airport Interdiction 
• Train Interdiction 
• Rental Vehicle Interdiction 
• Stash House Interdiction 
• Drug Trafficking and the Spiritual World

PRE-REGISTRATION IS REQUIRED
(Domestic Drug Interdicton) 
Please register only if you are very confident you can attend. Failing to show up for training once you are registered may cause others to miss this important opportunity. If you are unable to attend, please notify us as soon as possible so that your seat can be filled by another student.
INSTRUCTORS: MCTFT, Multi-Jurisdictional Counterdrug Task Force from St. Petersburg College, Florida.

LOCATION: Derry Municipal Center, 14 Manning St., Derry, NH
DATE: August 15-17, 2011

TIME: 8:30 a.m. to 5:00 p.m.

COST: There is no charge for this class. (Meals and hotels are your responsibility).

CONTACT: Rick Flood, Training Coordinator at 800-343-5682 x 217

REGISTER VIA: Fax: 508-528-5184 
Mail: 124 Grove St., Ste. 105, Franklin, MA 02038
E-mail: [email protected]

Name______________________________________________Rank_______________________ 
(please print legibly)

Agency_______________________________________________________________________

Address______________________________________________________________________

City/State/Zip__________________________________________________________________

Telephone #____________________________________________________________________

*Email Address:_________________________________________________________________ 
(mandatory) (please print legibly)

DOMESTIC DRUG INTERDICTION AUGUST 15-16 Derry NH
*You will be notified by E-mail if you are in the class. For security reasons, only those individuals having a confirmed advance registration will be admitted to the training. Departmental identification will be required at check-in.

NESPIN/RISS member agencies will be given priority in registering for this class. Non-Members will be allowed into the class only after member agencies have secured a seat.

Space is limited - Early Registration is advised!

----------------------------------------------------------------
Please do not reply to this e-mail as it is an unmonitored alias.


----------

